# Goats Milk during Pregnancy



## REDHEN75 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi There

I have a bit of an odd question to ask here but here goes...

I changed to Goats Milk before my last tx due to the fact that Cows Milk seems to be more indigestible to me and I suffer from blocked sinuses terribly which then triggers a migraine and after converting to Goats milk it seemed better.

I have continued using Goats Milk throughout my pregnancy am now 11 weeks but have just read somehwere that its not advised that I should drink it now I am pregnant as it has a high vitamin A content!!

I am now terrified I have done something wrong....the milk is pasteurised and I have been advised by my midwife that its OK to drink but now I am unsure.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

as far as I'm aware, as long as it's pasteurized, it's safe to have in pregnancy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## REDHEN75 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info...I can relax now!!!

Regards


Louise xxxx


----------

